# Favorite Verse(s)



## pm (Nov 21, 2008)

I am not sure if I am in the correct forum but here goes.

I would like to hear your favorite verses(s) and a brief statement as to why.

My favorite is Micah 6:8



> He has told you, O man, what is good;
> and what does the LORD require of you
> but to do justice, and to love kindness,
> and to walk humbly with your God?



To me this verse sums up the Christian walk.


----------



## Ginny Dohms (Nov 21, 2008)

It is hard to narrow it down to just one verse, but this one is especially a blessing for me when I am going through a time of discouragement.

Ga 6:9 And let us not be weary in well doing: for in due season we shall reap, if we faint not.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2008)

For reference:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/favorite-verse-passage-19224/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f25/dangerous-have-favorite-verse-16073/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 21, 2008)

Previous threads on this subject aside, I'm not a fan of "favorite verses".

To my mind, the Scriptures are given for the equipping of the Church and the whole man of God and there seems to be something of a limiting effect to the idea that people are supposed to decide for themselves which particular verse of the Scriptures says something special to them. It's not that I don't have verses that move me when I remember them but it's sort of become common practice for people who are otherwise ignorant of the Scriptures at large to adopt this method and I just don't like the way this "favorite verse" thing is employed by Christians. I'm not trying to condemn those that want to choose one but I just think we ought to consider whether we are using a single verse as an organizing principle and be careful.

That all said, without naming verses, I'm always struck with Doxology whenever a "But God..." passage emerges that demonstrates how we were not left in the sin and condemnation that we deserve but God sent Christ to save us from certain doom.

Are they my favorite verses? In one sense they make me marvel but, in another sense, when I'm meditating on another passage of Scripture then that Scripture is my "favorite" for the moment as God, through Word and Spirit, is building me up.


----------



## Marrow Man (Nov 21, 2008)

I have two selections. The first is Ephesians 2:8-9:



> For by grace you have been saved through faith; and that not of yourselves, it is the gift of God; not as a result of works, so that no one may boast.



Although I had two Christian roommates in college who help lead me to the Lord, it was after reading an article in Christianity Today in a dentist's office that helped "seal the deal." The two verses were mentioned (without actually quoting them) and I looked them up as soon as I got home. Salvation is all grace and not works! Hallelujah!

The second comes from my favorite passage in the NT. I grew up in the church, did all the "right things," received a Bible for SS attendance, even came forward during an "altar call," but I had no knowledge of the Lord. This is always a reminder to me that it is not those things, but the Lord, who counts. If Paul needed Christ, how much more do I!



> If anyone else has a mind to put confidence in the flesh, I far more: circumcised the eighth day, of the nation of Israel, of the tribe of Benjamin, a Hebrew of Hebrews; as to the Law, a Pharisee; as to zeal, a persecutor of the church; as to the righteousness which is in the Law, found blameless. But whatever things were gain to me, those things I have counted as loss for the sake of Christ. More than that, I count all things to be loss in view of the surpassing value of knowing Christ Jesus my Lord, for whom I have suffered the loss of all things, and count them but rubbish so that I may gain Christ, and may be found in Him, not having a righteousness of my own derived from the Law, but that which is through faith in Christ, the righteousness which comes from God on the basis of faith" ~ Philippians 3:4-9


----------



## larryjf (Nov 21, 2008)

_Gal 2:20 - I have been crucified with Christ. It is no longer I who live, but Christ who lives in me. And the life I now live in the flesh I live by faith in the Son of God, who loved me and gave himself for me._


----------



## Kim G (Nov 21, 2008)

What about favorite passages?

I love Psalm 103 when I am depressed because it rehearses the reasons that I ought to preach to my soul to bless the Lord and not forget His benefits.

I love Psalm 2 when I feel discouraged by politics. God the Father has set His Son as King over the earth.

I love Galatians 3 because it teaches me that God will sanctify me by His Spirit, not by works of my struggling flesh.

I love 2 Chronicles 16, which says that "the eyes of the LORD run to and fro throughout the whole earth, to show himself strong in the behalf of them whose heart is perfect toward him."

I love Revelation 21-22 because I learn that God has already triumphed and will triumph at the end of time. All the redeemed will praise the Lord in a glorious heaven forever.

I could go on forever! How could I choose just one verse?


----------



## biggandyy (Nov 21, 2008)

Ecc 1:11 "There is no remembrance of men of old, and even those who are yet to come will not be remembered by those who follow." (NIV)

I just like it. Now for the best passage of scripture In my humble opinion:

Exodus 33:19b "I will have mercy on whom I will have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I will have compassion."

This passage is pregnant with revelation of whom God is and how He works. I have tried writing a sermon on this passage and it never stops at just 1 hour (my time limit for my position in the church... maybe when the pastor goes on vacation for a couple of Sundays I can lay it all on them )


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 21, 2008)

My favorite verse changes from time to time. Currently the passage that is meaning alot to me is Habakkuk 3:16-19




> 3:16 I listened and my stomach churned;
> 
> the sound made my lips quiver.
> 
> ...


----------



## jambo (Nov 21, 2008)

I would find it difficult to have a favourite as different verses mean such a lot as one passes through various different experiences. Some verses I would feel challenging, others may make me uncomfortable. Some verses may bring great encouragement and motivation whilst other verses can bring great comfort or peace. Some verses fill me with awe and move me to praise God whilst others cause me to fall on my knees. Some verse make me marvel and wonder at the perfection of efficiency of Christs person and work. So to pick a favourite verse would depend on my mood or what I was experiencing at the time.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 21, 2008)

I have no favorite verses, but I do have one, in Hebrew, stuck to my calendar right above my computer at my desk:

"Six days shalt thou labour, and do all thy work."

Exo 20:9 

Now--back to work!


----------

